# fluidline vs. chromaline



## katred (Nov 26, 2010)

Subject kind of says it all. Does anyone have any thoughts on how these compare, or how different they are from one another? Have a preference for one or the other?


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2010)

Just got Black Black Chromaline.  First impression is that the chromaline is thicker and does not glide on as easily.  But it is BLACK BLACK, lol!  And it seems to have a more wet/liquid liner look than Blacktrack. Loving the chromaline so far!  I think the jar would last me a lifetime too


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

Chromalines dont transfer on my lids and are usually very very pigmented where as the fluidlines in my experience are creamier and arent always the colour in the pot and can take a few layers to get the desired vibrancy


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2011)

chromalines are generally denser and have a thicker consistency and thus feel drier -- you should use a glycerine mix med in order to get it to glide more. I use a tiny drop of Bifacil mu remover and it makes it glide like melted butter.


----------

